# Sure sign of a fake Colnago CX1?



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

There is this Colnago CX1 on ebay I saw that had a very attractive starting bid of $1099. The auction ended, without sale, before I decided to buy it. So I asked the seller to relist it so I can grab it for sure. He did so and I was grateful. I was only looking at the smaller sized uploaded photos he posted on ebay, and everything looked pretty legit. However when I used the photo links he posted in the auction for bigger resolutions, I realized something odd. The warning label on the seattube had chinese and japanese characters 
For a second, I thought maybe that's legit since the CX1 were made in Asia. However when I checked out another CX1 of the same year that was selling for a bit more money, I noticed the warning label there was in English and had a mentioning of Cambrio Italy. Basically the same label found on my EPS. I am almost certain this is a fake, but would like you guys to confirm it. 

Here is the label:









Also, should the rivets to the cable mount be painted over?


----------



## chaulk61 (Jan 20, 2009)

The label pictured above and the cable mounts are the same as on my CX-1 which I assume is not a fake.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

chaulk61 said:


> The label pictured above and the cable mounts are the same as on my CX-1 which I assume is not a fake.


really? where did you get your CX1 if you don't mind me asking


----------



## chaulk61 (Jan 20, 2009)

I got the frame on e-bay....but the seller looked legit....100 % feedback, bike shop in Texas somewhere. I have not heard/read about fake CX-1 but I am not an expert on this. I recall that when the CX-1 first came out, someone on this forum (I think) posted a picture of that label to bemoan the fact that Colnago was sourcing their frame manufacturing to Taiwan.

Hopefully some one else will post who knows more than I do.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Thanks for the info Chaulk61. I need to research this further. 

Oh how about the rivets for the cable mount, are your rivets painted over or they are bare?


If anyone else can chime in with more info that would be awesome. I do want to buy that frameset.


----------



## chaulk61 (Jan 20, 2009)

The rivets on my bike are bare like the ones in the photo . Do you ever go on Bike Forums? If so Lowcel has the same frame as me, and if I recall correctly he bought from Competitive Cycle, so you could ask him.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

No I don't have an account on Bike Forums, although often times when I google for bike related topics, I end up browsing through there.


----------



## chaulk61 (Jan 20, 2009)

I will ask over there


----------



## LowCel (Feb 9, 2004)

chaulk61 said:


> The rivets on my bike are bare like the ones in the photo . Do you ever go on Bike Forums? If so Lowcel has the same frame as me, and if I recall correctly he bought from Competitive Cycle, so you could ask him.


I can check mine when I get home tonight. I purchased mine from Wrench science so I know it is genuine.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Thank you, please let me know LowCel


----------



## chaulk61 (Jan 20, 2009)

LowCel said:


> I can check mine when I get home tonight. I purchased mine from Wrench science so I know it is genuine.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Any pics Lowcel?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I got another photo of the cx1 from the seller. The serial number is painted on the frame!! That has gotta be fake without a doubt


----------



## LowCel (Feb 9, 2004)

Everything looks legit to me. I love my bike but to be honest if I were going to go through the trouble of making a fake Colnago it would not be a 2009 CX1.

Please excuse the very crappy photos. I'm getting ready to go for a ride so I didn't feel like breaking out the dslr.

Serial number is white.










Rivets are silver










Writing is scribbly.


----------



## LowCel (Feb 9, 2004)

LowCel said:


> I can check mine when I get home tonight. I purchased mine from Wrench science so I know it is genuine.


Sorry, took a little longer than anticipated. It was a late night at the casino.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Thank you Lowcel. Your pics and confirmation are very helpful especially on the serial number. I was 100% certain it's a fake when I saw the serial. I have always thought Colnago stamp their serial number on the rear dropout or the front derailleur mount only. Their choice of printing it on the bottom bracket is surprising


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

How are your cable stops on the top tube? Are they oxidating like this?
View attachment 276070
View attachment 276071


----------



## chaulk61 (Jan 20, 2009)

No, cable stops and rest of frame are still in perfect condition on mine.Paint has held up fine. I have had it for two years but only ride it in good conditions. I ride one of my other bikes when it is crappy out. Is the frame you are looking at used?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Yes the frame I am looking at buying is used. The paint and everything looks good, except for the cable stops which concerns me. As I will be using this bike in all conditions as well as training and racing, I wouldn't want the cable stops to corrode further and rip off. Considering the frame is in such a good condition, I am surprised the cable stops look so crappy


----------



## chaulk61 (Jan 20, 2009)

Ya, other than the cable stop photo, it looks to be in perfect condition.


----------



## LowCel (Feb 9, 2004)

Kenacycle said:


> Thank you Lowcel. Your pics and confirmation are very helpful especially on the serial number. I was 100% certain it's a fake when I saw the serial. I have always thought Colnago stamp their serial number on the rear dropout or the front derailleur mount only. Their choice of printing it on the bottom bracket is surprising


You are certainly welcome. Glad I could help. Enjoy the frame, I am very happy with mine.


----------



## LowCel (Feb 9, 2004)

The only paint problems I have had are on the dropouts. It's not really a big deal until it comes time to sell it.

For what it's worth, here are a couple pics of mine.

Current setup.










Older photo.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

oh that's your bike? I've seen those pics when I googled for CX1. I particular like that pic you took infront of the fish tank. That's the pic that is giving me inspiration to get the frame. Is that a size 52s? What is your saddle height from center of BB to top of saddle? Is the stem 120mm?
I want to see if the setup you current have is about what I would use so I can get an idea of how it will look built up. I am using the same Sram Quarq crank as yours. How about your brake cable stops on the top tube. Any signs of corrosion? I wonder why the cable stops on the frame I am looking to buy is so corroded. The paint looks to be in pretty good condition and does not seem to have been weathered, yet the stops are corroded and the paint over it is bubbling.


----------



## LowCel (Feb 9, 2004)

Kenacycle said:


> oh that's your bike? I've seen those pics when I googled for CX1. I particular like that pic you took infront of the fish tank. That's the pic that is giving me inspiration to get the frame. Is that a size 52s? What is your saddle height from center of BB to top of saddle? Is the stem 120mm?
> I want to see if the setup you current have is about what I would use so I can get an idea of how it will look built up. I am using the same Sram Quarq crank as yours. How about your brake cable stops on the top tube. Any signs of corrosion? I wonder why the cable stops on the frame I am looking to buy is so corroded. The paint looks to be in pretty good condition and does not seem to have been weathered, yet the stops are corroded and the paint over it is bubbling.


Yep, that's mine. I will take a look and get some measurements tomorrow. The bike is still in the back of the car (where it lives) and I'm planted on the couch watching tv and rubbing my dogs' bellies for the evening. It is a size 52 with a 110mm stem.

Sorry I can't be more helpful this evening.


----------



## j.knight (Dec 14, 2005)

Whenever I see corrosion like that I figure the bike has seen a lot of trainer miles. Sweat will corrode aluminium parts pretty badly. I suspect that is what it is from. It really isn't a big deal to rivet new cable stops to the top tube.


----------



## LowCel (Feb 9, 2004)

Checked my cable stops, didn't notice any corrosion. I don't use this bike on the trainer very often so that could be why. I measured my saddle height, center of bb to top of saddle is 30".


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Thank you.

I've decided to not get that cx1 and instead pay more for a M10


----------



## LowCel (Feb 9, 2004)

Kenacycle said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I've decided to not get that cx1 and instead pay more for a M10


Nice call, the M10 is pretty sweet.


----------



## mlin (Aug 5, 2008)

Kenacycle said:


> How are your cable stops on the top tube? Are they oxidating like this?
> View attachment 276070
> View attachment 276071


Wow! I have this same issue... noticed it when I replaced all of the cables and housing and part of the housing corroded into the cable stop like the pic.


----------



## Tucson Marty (Dec 16, 2013)

What are the major differences for you with the M 10, assuming you did get one?


----------

